# M2 or TuRBo?



## rubiksarlen (Jul 3, 2011)

Are u faster with M2 or TuRBo? i wanna know cos i just learned turbo and mastered all the algs and setups so I dunno whether it's just a big waste of effort cos turbo is just slightly faster than M2, but not all the time though.

so if u use both methods, just let me know which u prefer and are faster with..


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't use full TuRBo but when I did it was faster than M2. I can't say too much seeing as I've never used M2 as my main solving method except for big cubes.

Even if you find that TuRBo doesn't speed you up much (or at all). It's a good move to use TuRBo if you're thinking of progressing to a more 'freestyle' approach, by 'freestyle' I'm referring to commutators, speed-optimised algorithms... 

I was once in your exact situation, and I can proudly say that I'm glad I went against the majority in the pole.


----------



## Florian (Jul 3, 2011)

I think i'll learn Turbo too. From your tutorial of course.
Do you use Turbo for Multi-Blind too?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 3, 2011)

Florian said:


> I think i'll learn Turbo too. From your tutorial of course.
> Do you use Turbo for Multi-Blind too?


I incorporate TuRBo with comms and speed-optimised algs. I solve cubes in multi BLD how I would for single BLD.


----------

